
Open Source Rotary Cellphone - peterburkimsher
http://justine-haupt.com/rotarycellphone/index.html
======
miked85
previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22306801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22306801)

